# CBO Complete



## jar546 (Mar 15, 2021)

I should have done this 13 years ago when I hammered out most of my certifications that originally started in 2003.  Back then it was only 2 tests but now 3.  I did 1 a week for the past 3 weeks.  I must say it was a pain in the a$%.  The problem with the Building Codes & Standards test is the fact that you are very limited on time and have 1 minute and 30 seconds on average to complete the 80 questions.  The questions in the BC & Standards test are easy, very easy but it just takes a lot of time to look them up.  There have been some changes since I took my tests and I like to verify my answers even if I think I know the answer.


----------



## classicT (Mar 15, 2021)

Nicely done Jar... now on to the MCP?


----------



## cda (Mar 15, 2021)

Fantastic

Now the Ducati test


----------



## fatboy (Mar 15, 2021)

Good Job! 

Glad I knocked it out before, I had my Combo Cert (ICBO days), so all I needed was the Legal/Administrative test. But it was a booger enough. Working on the last 4 for the MCP, two energy that I am working on right now, and two accessibility.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 15, 2021)

classicT said:


> Nicely done Jar... now on to the MCP?


Yes.  I just need the IFC plans examiner and the residential energy inspector/plans examiner even though I already have the commercial energy inspector/plans examiner from 11 years ago


----------



## jar546 (Mar 15, 2021)

cda said:


> Fantastic
> 
> Now the Ducati test


I’m disappointed you don’t have 20,000 posts yet. You must be slacking


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Good job.  Hopefully the city where you work will appreciate it.

Mine does not.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 16, 2021)

rktect 1 said:


> Good job.  Hopefully the city where you work will appreciate it.
> 
> Mine does not.


For the CBO it is a job requirement in Florida.  I would have lost my job if I did not get in in the allotted timframe.  They won't recognize 10 years as a certified building official in PA through their system.  As far as MCP, when that happens, that's just for me.


----------



## classicT (Mar 16, 2021)

jar546 said:


> For the CBO it is a job requirement in Florida.  I would have lost my job if I did not get in in the allotted timframe.  They won't recognize 10 years as a certified building official in PA through their system.  As far as MCP, when that happens, that's just for me.


The thing with the MCP, is it only matters to those who know about it. And at that, it mostly only means something to those who have worked or are working towards earning it themselves.

That said, it is a hell of an accomplishment and it it is a bit of a resume booster to throw out that you are 1 of less than 1,000.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 16, 2021)

classicT said:


> That said, it is a hell of an accomplishment and it it is a bit of a resume booster to throw out that you are 1 of less than 1,000.


What ... there are only 1,000 in the country?   He said it was required for his job ... is that common?   Jar ... how long did you have to get the certificate ... 6 months?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 16, 2021)

e hilton said:


> What ... there are only 1,000 in the country?   He said it was required for his job ... is that common?   Jar ... how long did you have to get the certificate ... 6 months?


CBO is required for my job.  I had a provisional license with a time-limit to get the CBO.  The MCP is not a requirement and is the one that has less than 1,000 people.


----------



## classicT (Mar 16, 2021)

e hilton said:


> What ... there are only 1,000 in the country?   He said it was required for his job ... is that common?   Jar ... how long did you have to get the certificate ... 6 months?


CBO was required.

MCP there are less than 1,000


----------



## JCraver (Mar 16, 2021)

Congrats on the CBO, boss.


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 18, 2021)

classicT said:


> CBO was required.
> 
> MCP there are less than 1,000


Yea, I like reading job descriptions that ask for the MCP.  At 1000 total MCP's, Illinois has between 27 and 77 of them based on population.  I would bet that most of the people with these are not working for village/city departments.  I know of about 3 people with the MCP.


----------



## JCraver (Mar 18, 2021)

rktect 1 said:


> Yea, I like reading job descriptions that ask for the MCP.  At 1000 total MCP's, Illinois has between 27 and 77 of them based on population.  I would bet that most of the people with these are not working for village/city departments.  I know of about 3 people with the MCP.



I've been to a couple ICC annual meetings so I'm sure I've met another one or two, but the other guy in my chapter who has one is the only other one in IL I really know.  My jurisdiction paid for it and the certificate looks decent hanging on the wall, but if I'd been out of pocket for it I probably wouldn't have done it.  Not enough ROI if you're content to stay "small town" like I am.


----------



## classicT (Mar 18, 2021)

rktect 1 said:


> Yea, I like reading job descriptions that ask for the MCP.  At 1000 total MCP's, Illinois has between 27 and 77 of them based on population.  I would bet that most of the people with these are not working for village/city departments.  I know of about 3 people with the MCP.


Requesting an MCP is ridiculous. A CBO is far more reasonable.

Washington State has 22 MCPs in total. I am fortunate enough to work alongside one, as well has hold the certification myself. Having two at one jurisdiction has to be pretty rare. And at that, my home AHJ doesn't even crack the top 20 most populous cities in the state.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Mar 18, 2021)

classicT said:


> Requesting an MCP is ridiculous. A CBO is far more reasonable.
> 
> Washington State has 22 MCPs in total. I am fortunate enough to work alongside one, as well has hold the certification myself. Having two at one jurisdiction has to be pretty rare. And at that, my home AHJ doesn't even crack the top 20 most populous cities in the state.


I find it interesting that the State of WASHINGTON, which has no state mandated certification requirements for building inspectors and building officials, but has 22 MCP's.  

However, in the State of OREGON requires certifications for all building inspectors and building officials, but only has 10 MCP's.   For the record, Oregon has their own certifications, and only gives reciprocity for some of ICC certs.


----------



## classicT (Mar 18, 2021)

Inspector Gift said:


> I find it interesting that the State of WASHINGTON, which has no state mandated certification requirements for building inspectors and building officials, but has 22 MCP's.
> 
> However, in the State of OREGON requires certifications for all building inspectors and building officials, but only has 10 MCP's.   For the record, Oregon has their own certifications, and only gives reciprocity for some of ICC certs.


That is interesting...

Perhaps it is because those in WA are working though certification in the ICC regime, and stick with it for advancement opportunity. Whereas, in Oregon, employers only recognize the certifications issued by the state; therefore, there is less value (compensation) in obtaining the ICC certifications.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 18, 2021)

Apparently you have to keep your MCP current with CEUs in order to be considered an MCP otherwise you don't show up as an MCP on the ICC website.


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 18, 2021)

I would like to get my CBO sooner than later. Prefer to do know in the code cycle I'm already used to. My AHJ won't pay unless I move up. The BO still has 10 years before he retires. So unless I pay out of pocket don't see it happening here.


----------



## Bryant (Mar 18, 2021)

not worth a hill of beans in the old dominion, but I must be one out of the 1,000


----------



## jar546 (Mar 19, 2021)

my250r11 said:


> I would like to get my CBO sooner than later. Prefer to do know in the code cycle I'm already used to. My AHJ won't pay unless I move up. The BO still has 10 years before he retires. So unless I pay out of pocket don't see it happening here.


The first 18 certifications I got with the ICC and all CEU's for 12 years were all out of my pocket.  Why not take the initiative to pay for it yourself?  It sounds like you are not interested unless someone else pays for it.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 19, 2021)

I have 2 MCP’s in my office, and personally know of 2 others in Pa. All 4 state it’s about test taking skills and dedication. Either way kudo’s to all whom have achieved.


----------



## steveray (Mar 19, 2021)

classicT said:


> That is interesting...
> 
> Perhaps it is because those in WA are working though certification in the ICC regime, and stick with it for advancement opportunity. Whereas, in Oregon, employers only recognize the certifications issued by the state; therefore, there is less value (compensation) in obtaining the ICC certifications.


Exactly the case in CT as well....If no desire to leave the State, no ROI....So you just have to want to do it for yourself....


----------



## JCraver (Mar 19, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Apparently you have to keep your MCP current with CEUs in order to be considered an MCP otherwise you don't show up as an MCP on the ICC website.



6 CEU's / 60 hrs every three years.  20 hrs a year isn't horrible, but it does eat some time.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Mar 19, 2021)

classicT said:


> That is interesting...
> 
> Perhaps it is because those in WA are working though certification in the ICC regime, and stick with it for advancement opportunity. Whereas, in Oregon, employers only recognize the certifications issued by the state; therefore, there is less value (compensation) in obtaining the ICC certifications.


Since the State of Washington doesn't mandate certifications for building inspectors or Building Officials, I would have expected to see *less* MCP's. I still wish that the State of Washington would require certifications, especially for Building Officials, to raise the standards or the code officials working in that state. I worked there for 3 years and was surprised to see how many building officials didn't even have plans examiner certifications, let alone CBO certification. And apparently the jurisdictions don't care.


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 22, 2021)

jar546 said:


> The first 18 certifications I got with the ICC and all CEU's for 12 years were all out of my pocket.  Why not take the initiative to pay for it yourself?  It sounds like you are not interested unless someone else pays for it.


I have been thinking of doing myself to be able to apply for BO position. This would require me to leave my current AHJ as it will be sometime before the boss leaves. Not wanting to leave area so limited to where I can go. Just haven't bit the bullet.


----------

